# Jewel, what to do?



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'll get straight to the point. I have a mixed cichlid tank, yes I know it is wrong and I have learned that, won't be doing that again  !!

I have a red jewel cichlid that has already taken my geo and is now starting fin nip all the others barring 2.

The stock in my tank;

1 yellow lab
1 demsonni (I know they should be kept in larger groups but brought this before knowing this)
1 ruby tail shark (seems fine, no nipped fins)
1 syno ocelifer (seems fine, no nipped fins)
2 african butterfly cichlids
2 golden sucking loaches

My question is, what to do with the jewel cichlid?

I know these are a fiesty fish as my bf had one before (should've kept that in mind before buying him) and that was a mean fish.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

trade in at LFS ...yes they can get realllly nippy specially when mating its unbeleivable how big of a fish theyll stand up2


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks BRANT13, he is the only jewel in the tank which is probably why he's being mean, always a nice red in his cheeks.

My bf's jewel stood up to the JD's that he has still but the jewel was being so mean that the 6 JD's fought back and unfortunately lost the battle. It took a while fo rthe JD's to ge to that pointthink several months and then finally lost it.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes they are very fiesty indeed *** got mine in their own 29G with 6 giant danios as dithers...theyre the only dithers that last long enought for it to be worth it.....but yes i recomend these fish in a tank by themselves....i had mine (3) in my african tank for some time but i find it works better alone


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, I don't have a spare tank to put him in, well there is but thats what we were going to use for a sump for the 1000L tank when we get round to it.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya its in ure best interest and the fishes to be rehomed....


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Lets see if the LFS I brought it from will take it back. Probably won't get store credit.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*** been lucky with mine...they always take fish i dont want and love my fry


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Its strange, he seems to leave them alone now. Noe confussed :-?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe he went thru a midlife crisis :wink:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol, maybe. He's only 2 maybe 2.5" atm. Just not sure what to do atm. One mintue chasing then he sits in his little place and stays there for hours.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well IMO given ure stocking list id just remove him for u and the fish....u have a few mbuna in there right now so id juss swap it out with another mbuna....ull be glad you did


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I totally agree with you BRANT13, heres the but in my are there is only 3 LFS and the one that I would go to won't give any store credit, don't know about swapping, probably not as mbunas cost more to jewels.

Let me give you an example, my yellow lab cost me Â£6.99 and my jewel cost me Â£2.50. I can only ask but I don't think they will. Just wish I knew what I know now when I brought cichlids.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya and i mean either way if theyll just take him thats a plus....when theyre young they dont cost much so juss take ure loss and grab a new one...what do you have available to you?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Not much at all. Few cichlids like labs, african butterfly cichlids (which I have 2 already), jewels. They might have some more since my last visit.

Just came up with an idea, I have a spare tank for him to go in and when he is bigger he'll go in the 450L tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You could try this bunch, they hold auctions not that far from to you.
http://sites.google.com/site/eastangliacichlidgroup/
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... lub_id=259

If you want to swap a few cichlids entre those you do not want, many to chose from at each auction if you want to swap from mixed and concentrate on one area.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for that, been trying to look for auctions near me. I'll keep them in mind but as mentioned in my last post I was going to keep him as I have a spare 2'x1'x1' tank if it gets worse.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

good to hear and yes the auction sounds like a great way for you to get ure hands on some nice fish


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

It is. Its an idea for me for when I start breeding. Needed to know where auctions were being held.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

like ure tank *bigcatsrus* btw.....what kinda cat is that...looks pretty big


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats a syno ocelifer thats about 6-7" (not measured him/her) as always hiding in the cave. Gets any bigger will go in the 450L.


----------

